# Order of memo/exc in multiBLD



## KConny (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi guys.

I memo from left to right but solve from right to left. That means that the first cube I memo is the last one I solve. 

In what order do you solve your cubes for multiBLD?


----------



## alexc (Jun 25, 2008)

I memorize in the order I solve. So the first cube I memorize is also the first one I solve, the second one I memorize is the second one I solve, etc.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 25, 2008)

I do as you do, KConny; the first cube I memo is the last one I solve. I really don't know that it makes much difference one way or the other, though. I've often thought about switching, but I never have. Anyway, this way works.

Interesting that Alex goes the other way. Obviously, that works too!


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Jun 25, 2008)

i memo my cubes from 1 to X
and also solve them this order, so from 1 to X


Greetings...Dennis


----------



## Pedro (Jun 25, 2008)

I memorise and solve the same order...

that way, I have to keep each cube for about the same time in my memory
if I did memo one way, solving the other, I'd have to remember the first cube for a lot of time


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 25, 2008)

Pedro said:


> I memorise and solve the same order...
> 
> that way, I have to keep each cube for about the same time in my memory
> if I did memo one way, solving the other, I'd have to remember the first cube for a lot of time



Well, I always review the entire set of cubes before I start to solve. Which means that if I went in your order, I'd still have to remember the last cube for almost as long as I currently have to remember the first cube. Not quite as long, but almost. (It probably only takes 5 minutes or so to review 13 cubes the last time.) So there's not much difference.

Also, an advantage to opposite order is that with that approach you can do the last cube with your normal, non-multi approach. I do that with relays - I do the 2x2x2 cube memorizing at the end and solving at the beginning, just doing a regular 2x2x2 BLD solve on it. But I will admit I don't do that with 3x3x3 BLD multis. Unless I'm just doing 2 or 3 of them, in which case I do (cuts a good 5 or 6 minutes off that last cube time).


----------



## alexc (Jun 25, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> I do as you do, KConny; the first cube I memo is the last one I solve. I really don't know that it makes much difference one way or the other, though. I've often thought about switching, but I never have. Anyway, this way works.
> 
> Interesting that Alex goes the other way. Obviously, that works too!



Umm, don't you use a journey Mike? Do you do your journey backward?


----------



## Pedro (Jun 25, 2008)

he uses roman rooms, as far as I remember
so he just goes through his rooms backwards


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 25, 2008)

Yes, I use Roman Rooms. It's nice because it compartmentalizes the cubes. Makes it really easy to go in whatever order I want. That's one thing I like about the rooms approach - lots of flexibility in solving.


----------



## tim (Jun 25, 2008)

Pedro said:


> he uses roman rooms, as far as I remember



which is the same as a journey, just with unnecessary restrictions.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 25, 2008)

tim said:


> Pedro said:
> 
> 
> > he uses roman rooms, as far as I remember
> ...



That is actually entirely accurate.  But I find those unnecessary restrictions helpful, however silly that might be. Somehow, it's just easier to shuffle them around that way, for inexplicable reasons.

It does mean that on multiBLDs, I tend to waste a lot of locations. But that doesn't seem to matter all that much, as it turns out.


----------



## joey (Jun 25, 2008)

What are these restrictions you speak of?


----------



## KConny (Jun 25, 2008)

I've been trying to get a my first 4/4 for a while now, and this week has just been crazy. 
Monday: 3/4 18:xx 2 flipped edges
Tuesday: 3/4 16:xx 2flipped edges and 3/4 14:30 two misoriented edges
Wednesday: 3/4 13:13 3 mispermuted edges.
This last attepemt was with a normal solving/memo order, solve first memoed cube first. I liked it more doing it this way since all of the cubes had to be memoed just as well. When i do reverse order I have to memo the first cubes very well and the last one is just like a normal solve. So I think I'm gonna stick with this method. I have to get it right tomorrow, another 3/4 and I'll be so ****ed.


----------



## tim (Jun 26, 2008)

joey said:


> What are these restrictions you speak of?



You restrict yourself to a room and (usually) to a specific number (and position) of locations within this room.
Some rooms are much more detailed than others and it feels unnatural to leave out the table in the middle of the room just to follow your conventions.

With journeys you have much more freedom. If a location isn't that great, just leave it out and take the next location which pops into your mind. If you always take the locations which feel right, it's a piece of cake to create and remember your journeys.

KConny: argh, bad luck :/. I wish you luck for your next attempt


----------



## KConny (Jun 30, 2008)

Yeah, I did it. Finally, 4/4 13:38.

Gah, one second off.


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 30, 2008)

It seems more natural for me to do the last memorized cube first, then continue with the first the cube in the order you memorized. Memo the last cube with speed, and the others with accuracy and encoding.


----------

